# Windows locks up, then refuses to boot



## zyklonbzombie (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry about the long post, but it's a strange problem I can't figure out.

I've had my vista computer since early 07 and encountered zero problems until about a month ago. Problems started when an auto-update for SP1 failed to install a few times(I'm not sure this has anything to do with it, but it's the only change to the computer I can think of at the time things started going wrong).

Applications (Firefox, IE, any games etc.) would occasionally stop responding after any length of time (could happen after a few minutes, could happen after an hour - sometimes the problem didn't occur). As soon as I'd try and click on the taskbar, desktop or another app - windows would just freeze requiring a manual switch off (ctr, alt + del not responsive). Strangely, the mouse cursor was always still movable. I noticed that when these lockups occurred, the hard drive would stop making that "brr brr" noise it made when something was loading/running (fans still running though) and the orange light would stop blinking. I also noticed that if I reset the computer or switched it off and immediately on again, windows would fail to load up past the green loading bar. Since it needed a few minutes before it would start again, I assumed it was overheating. However, the fans work perfectly and when I check the system temperatures they're all usually no more than 35-40 degrees.

I say all this in past tense because the problem has changed. These lockups became more frequent and windows was increasingly unable to load past the loading bar. Occasionally I wouldn't even get a loading bar, just a black screen. However, If I ran startup repair, it would boot up afterwards (even though startup repair didn't actually find any problems). I tried system restores, which did nothing. 

In my many failed attempts at booting up windows I have recieved three blue screen errors:



> STOP: c000021a {fatal system error}
> The session manager core session failure system process terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0xc000003a (0x00000000 0x00000000)
> The system has been shut down





> STOP: c000021a {fatal system error}
> The verification of a KnownDLL failed
> System process terminated unexpectedle with a status of 0xc0000221 (0x8b508ef8 0x00000000)
> The system has been shut down


and the following appears if I let the loading screen hang for about 30 minutes:



> A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
> 
> DRIVER_IRLQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> 
> ...


A couple of times after restarting, chkdsk ran, found nothing, restarted and windows worked!

Recently, these lockups that lead to bootup problems have only happened when using Firefox and IE (everything else seems to work OK for any length of time, though maybe I've just been lucky), but have become more frequent (if I open FF/IE, it's almost guaranteed to hapen after a few minutes). Windows has also been hanging at the loading screen a LOT more - it takes a few switch-off-wait-a-few-minutes-and-retry attempts before it actually works. Windows loads up fine if it hasn't frozen first and has been properly shut down.

NOW however, I am now totally unable to get windows to load after one of these freezes. Startup repair and booting the Vista CD (which usually did work) won't run past the loading bar - if I leave it a longgg time, I eventually get the 3rd blue screen message I quoted (the DRIVER_IRLQ_NOT_LESS.... one). This is my main problem - at least when it DID load, I could avoid the problem by simply not using IE/Firefox.

I can't think of any changes or new software/hardware I installed that could have caused this (though it started around the time of a failed SP1 update, as I mentioned).

Here are my specs to the best of my knowledge:
Windows Vista 32bit Home Edition
2.13Ghz Core 2 Processor
2 Gig Ram
500 Gig SATA HD
768mb 8800GTX


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;156669



> CAUSE
> The STOP 0xC000021A error occurs when either Winlogon.exe or Csrss.exe fails. When the Windows NT kernel detects that either of these processes has stopped, it stops the system and raises the STOP 0xC000021A error. This error may have several causes. Among them are the following:• Mismatched system files have been installed.
> *• A Service Pack installation has failed*.
> • A backup program that is used to restore a hard disk did not correctly restore files that may have been in use.
> • An incompatible third-party program has been installed.


First, on boot press "F8" and boot "Last Known Good Configuration".

If that fails, try System Restore to date prior to Service Pack install. The MS article has other troubleshooting suggestions.


----------



## zyklonbzombie (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! Windows has finally loaded (on its own, when i press f8 I only get the option of "startup repair" and "start windows normally", neither of which worked - no safemode or "last known good configuraiton" options are there) - however, the actual problem isn't solved.

There aren't any restore points from before the SP1 update - is there any other way I can fix it? The updates manager says the SP1 update cannot be undone. I've tried redownloading it and installing it again, but it didn't work. I'm still not entirely sure this update is the problem in the first place (after a few failures it updated successfully according to the update history), but it's worth a look before I try completely reinstalling windows.

I'll try what I can from that link, but since I'm not a computer expert, I hope someone here recognises my problem, if that's possible from the info I've provided, and saves me some time and from attempting advanced stuff I don't really understand.

I should also probably make it clearer that windows ONLY has trouble loading up after a lockup has forced me to switch-off/reset.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Were any hardware changes made prior to the system abnormal terminations? i.e., specifically a wireless 802.11g adaptor? I ask as I have found in one of my PC's that the "DRIVER_IRLQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" message referred to a somewhat-new RTL8185 wireless card driver. However, the driver name was usually listed in the "Blue Screen of Death" (BSOD).

I also had a similar Internet issue after the installation of SP1. I uninstalled it and the Internet connection returned immediately.


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

I didn't notice that the MS article I linked applied to XP and not necessarily Vista.

However, I think the cause for the error and it's fix will be the same.

Here's how to use "Last Known Good Configuration" for Vista:

http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/cdb4c0dd-5698-4197-b906-d6a6d413621d1033.mspx#EOC


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree that the first item to attempt is the "LastknownGoodConfiguration". I don't know if the MS article applied to XP or not. I was speaking of Vista SP1.


----------



## zyklonbzombie (Jan 7, 2008)

PalmDesert said:


> Were any hardware changes made prior to the system abnormal terminations? i.e., specifically a wireless 802.11g adaptor? I ask as I have found in one of my PC's that the "DRIVER_IRLQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" message referred to a somewhat-new RTL8185 wireless card driver. However, the driver name was usually listed in the "Blue Screen of Death" (BSOD).
> 
> I also had a similar Internet issue after the installation of SP1. I uninstalled it and the Internet connection returned immediately.


No hardware changes and no wireless adapter. I don't have any internet connection issues - the connection is fine - it's the fact that firefox/ie will freeze the whole computer. The freezes still occur with much less frequency in other apps such as games - however firefox/ie are pretty much guaranteed to jam up after 5 minutes. Can I ask how you uninstalled SP1 though?

As for the Last Known Good Configuration option, I simply can't get it. If I hold f8 when the computer has been normally restarted (not after a lock up), I get a screen asking which device to boot from (CD drive or HD - no advanced options or anything), and windows boots up normally. If I do the same after a lockup, I get the various safe-mode options - but no "last known good configuration" option. If I try it after a failed bootup, I just get "startup repair" and "start windows normally".

Would this even help? There are various times since the problems started where I have booted up and shut down normally, by avoiding problem software.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what power supply do you have in it


----------



## zyklonbzombie (Jan 7, 2008)

dai said:


> what power supply do you have in it


550w HEC 550TD - PTE


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a quality 650w to try in it


----------



## zyklonbzombie (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there any other way I can be certain it's a problem with my PSU? I don't really have any way of borrowing one. It seems strange to me that a power issue would only arise with certain software.


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, then. Let's try again.

Immediately after turning on the Power, start pressing the "F8" key and boot to Safe Mode.

If you can get to Safe Mode, report back here.


----------



## zyklonbzombie (Jan 7, 2008)

By pressing F8 I, sometimes, only get the startup repair and 'run normally' options - or nothing at all (If I haven't suffered any freezing/bootup problems I get a screen asking which device to boot from and nothing else). Safe mode also fails to load up (when I have the option to use it) if I'm having those boot-up problems.

...but yes, I can sometimes get into safe-mode - and I haven't yet encountered any freezing/lockup problems in it.


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

THe inconsistancy of access to safe mode is an issue.

Is your computer the problem, or are you failing to enter it correctly.

If the first case, I have never heard of a computer that ony offered Safe Mode "sometimes".

Keep playing with entering Safe Mode until you are able to determine if it is the computer or yourself that is the source of the inconsistancy.


----------



## zyklonbzombie (Jan 7, 2008)

I can run safe mode after a lockup. If I reset because of a failed bootup, I only get the start normally and starup repair options. I'm 100% certain I'm pressing f8 at the correct time.

The whole problem seems to keep changing. Right now, I'm not having much trouble starting windows - however, windows is hanging much more frequently to the point that my computer is pretty much unusable.

Strangely, today, a couple of hangs/freezes have went away after 5-10 minutes. This isn't always the case though - the last one I left for over 3 hours and I had to power off. 

I'll try describing what happens in more detail in the hope that someone can better determine whether it is a software or hardware problem. When a hang occurs, whatever program I'm using becomes unresponsive. The orange light and "brr" sound that indicates my computer is doing something will stop. Windows appears responsive until I click (the desktop shortcuts go blue when I move the cursor over them as usual, for example). Once I click, or press ctr+alt+del, everything freezes except the cursor (which still changes to indicate what it's over - e.g. turns to a loading circle over unresponsive program or into a normal pointer when over nothing). As I said, recently a couple of these hangs have went away after a few minutes - however, it usually just stays like this until I power off (I've left it overnight before - still no change). The keyboard lights still go on and off to indicate num lock and caps lock by the way.


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

> I can run safe mode after a lockup. If I reset because of a failed bootup, I only get the start normally and starup repair options. I'm 100% certain I'm pressing f8 at the correct time.


Okay I'm still back here at the beginning of the machine turning on.

If the machine only sometimes offers you Safe Mode while pressing F8 at the right time, THAT is important.

Taking your word that you are doing the F8 button pushing correctly, I have to assume that what looks like "turning the computer on" to you is not actually that. IF the machine were coming on cold, and F8 is pressed, then Safe Mode is offered, no exceptions, no matter what.

Since that's not happening, I am wondering if perhaps what you are interpreting as "turning on" is actually the machine coming out of either stand-by or hibernate.

If that is the case, this may shed some light on the hanging problem. For whatever reason the machine is either hanging because it is trying to hibernate or stand by, or the data that was used coming out of either of these two conditions is corrupt and it is hanging/crashing/whatever as a result.

If the above theory is valid, turn off both hibernate and stand-by and monitor the situation. If the problem goes away completely, then we know the general area of where it is.

If it doesn't, then I would want to know if the inconsistant Safe Mode option goes away or not. If it does, but there is still a problem, it may be that there are two unrelated problems, one of which has been set aside to allow troubleshooting the other with more clarity.


----------



## zyklonbzombie (Jan 7, 2008)

100% certain it's powered off - When a hang occurs, the only way I can get rid of it is by holding the power button a few seconds until it powers off - all lights go off, all fans stop - and usually I switch it off at the mains. Hibernate and sleep are also disabled. If I don't get a lockup, I shut down and the same happens after a "windows is shutting down" screen.

I've determined that pressing F8 NEVER gives me safe mode options - I get safe-mode or startup options presented to me after a lockup/failed boot regardless of whether I press F8 or not. 

When the computer powers up, I get a black screen with a load of jargon - at the bottom of the screen it says "press DEL for setup, press F8 for boot menu". Pressing F8 (at any time before the windows loading bar, no matter how long I hold the key or how many times i press it) loads up the boot menu - a blue screen asking which device I'd like to boot from (Hard Disk, Floppy or CD - no other options) - and, once HD is selcted, windows loads normally. Pressing DEL gives me another blue menu with various BIOS, Power and Boot options. There doesn't appear to be any way to manually evoke a safe-mode option screen. If you don't believe me, I can video/screenshot the process.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run
chkdsk /r
and
sfc /scannow


----------



## zyklonbzombie (Jan 7, 2008)

Chkdsk finds nothing. I'll keep trying the scannow thing, but so far, the computer has just frozen before it could complete. Tried it in safe mode and the system froze there too - does that mean it's a hardware problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes that indicates it h/ware
d/load and run the h/drive makers diognostic utility on the h/drive
run memetest on the ram i stick at a time
http://www.memtest86.com/
test the psu with a multi meter
http://www.driverheaven.net/guides/testingPSU/


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

First time I've ever read about a system that wouldn't give Safe Mode as an option.


----------



## zyklonbzombie (Jan 7, 2008)

I've googled the whole safe-mode problem - I'm not the only one who just gets a boot menu by pressing F8.

I think my problem may be my PSU and Graphics card. I recently got a message saying something along the lines of "your graphics card is recieving insufficient power - its power consumption has been lowered to avoid damage". I had a look to see if it was plugged in properly and noticed one of the two 6 pin power jack thingies is has a plug directly from the PSU. The other, however, has some sort of adapter converting two 4pin plugs into one 6pin plugged into it. There is no other 6 pin plug coming from the PSU. The adapter's 6pin head only seems to have 5 metal connecters and it's 4pin jacks have only 3 each, unlike the other which has 6. Could this be the problem?

I've taken some pics of a spair adapter (I got a few included with the computer, I had no idea what they were until today) and how it is wired up in my PC.


----------



## lucifersangel (Aug 30, 2008)

The boot menu is not the safe mode menu.
You've got one of those awkward motherboards that uses the same hotkey as windows.

Watch the startup process closely. Wait until it gets to the "Boot from CD/DVD" stage, then (providing there's no disk in the drive) start hitting F8 like hell.

That should give you the safe mode menu.

The best way to judge it is to press F8 once all the motherboard writing is done (ie. the screen goes black, just before the windows loading bar appears)

Also - another quick thought on this topic. One might be able to turn on the 30-second OS selection timer in the Boot.ini file, which would give 30 seconds for the user to press F8.

You do that (on XP) by clicking the start menu, right-click my computer, Advanced tab, Startup and recovery [settings], tick "Time to display Operating Systems" and set the timer to whatever you feel is necessary (default is 30).

Vista may be somewhat different, but you'll have to have a play around with that as i'm not at my vista pc at the moment.


----------

